# Making the switch, what would you get??



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

first of all, i will be on a budget, so a brand new hobie is out of the question. i have been checking craigslist and there are some good deals out there, i think. idealy, i want a do-all kayak. i want to be able to run out a few miles in the gulf, carry it without herniating myself, have fun at the river, be somewhat speedy when needed, and play in the surf...why not.

i like the looks of the tarpon 140 and the Pescador 12 at academy, but im thinking a 14 footer would be better for longer trips??

i just need some real world direction i think, every time i read a manufacturers website im sold on their yak... thanks all


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Tarpon or Malibu*

The Tarpon is great but I would look real hard a the Malibu. They are supposed to "track" really well.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

A couple basics on kayak size/shape:

Length: Typically gives you better tracking in a straight line for more efficient long distance paddling and greater speed. Though longer kayaks may lack maneuverability. However, long narrow kayaks tend to feel 'tippy'. Their actual stability is usually great but 'perceived' stability may not feel as good for a beginner.

Width: Wider kayaks typically give you better maneuverability and 'perceived' stability, you can even stand in some wider kayaks. However, you give up tracking and speed the wider you go.

That said, there are a few yaks that can accomplish a good compromise, particularly when it comes to fishing. I personally recommend an Ocean Kayak Prowler or Prowler Trident 13ft. I fish from a trident and am constantly amazed at how well it tracks for a 13ft kayak, but if you change your paddling stroke just a little bit it maneuvers quite well also. The hull shape also makes for a very stable kayak even at only 29inches in width. I can stand in mine on calm water and feel no discomfort sitting down during rough conditions.

Another thing I really like about the trident is the rod-pod hatch that allows you to store rods/reels and other critical gear inside the hull of the kayak during surf entry/exit. When you flip (not IF!) you have piece of mind knowing everything is safely stashed away. Plus you won't have hooks and other things dangling around to catch on you when Poseidon decides to knock you for a loop! And trust me, it WILL happen eventually, you'll misjudge the conditions or the waves will build up on you when you're looking the other way, etc...

There are other good yaks as well that may fit your fishing needs. Out of the ones I've tried or owned, the above is from my experience. Best bet is to try out as many different styles as you can find and get a feel for what fits YOU!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, and yes you are correct. 14 ft will give you better long distance paddling but should still be reasonably maneuverable. I started in a Tarpon 16ft and it was just about the fastest yak out. Just not so good at maneuverability or dealing with surf.

Also, FYI the Pescador 12 is actually the same kayak as a Tarpon 120. Perception has the old Wilderness System Tarpon molds so it's also a great choice.

Just don't even think about getting a Pelican!!! I'm going to hide now before the Pelican owners on here start throwing things at me... :whistling:

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I might have an OK Prowler Trident 13 for sale later in the week if one of my friends doesn't want to buy it first. It is 13.5 feet long and quite stable. I haul it in the back of a little Toyota Tachoma truck. It lacks the, "rod pod" feature but I have installed 3 Scotty rod holders. It also includes a nice adjustable seat and a not-so-nice paddle. I just bought a Hobie Outback and have been ruined for life 

I hope to know by tomorrow if any of my other friends want to buy it. Message me if interested. I'm going to be asking $700.00. I bought it last May.

Pete


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I loved my tarpon 140....did a lot of inshore and river fishing on it. Wished i would have kept it. I do love my hobie. Good luck


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are on a budget, I would look at the Emotion Grand Slam. I fished one for a couple of years. It has everything you are looking for - almost.

1st - It is stable. I believe it is 33in wide. I had mine out in the gulf and in a freak storm that had 5-6 ft waves pounding me. But, I just sat back and paddled. Never even almost lost control. AND, I had a 7 year old child sitting in the back.

2nd - It is fast. For some reason, even though it is wide, it still has a lot of speed. In fact, it is faster than my new more narrow yak.

3rd - It tracks amazing! Just point it where you want to go and paddle. No rudder needed.

4th - It is quiet (No hull slap). If you want to sneak up on fish in the river, this yak will do the job. If you look at the bow, you will see that it is made to cut through the waves, not go over them. It effortlessly parts the waves as it moves.

Overall, it will do everything, but I would not recommend surf re-entry, unless you have a friend or like ditching and swimming once in the surf zone. Again, the bow is made to slice, and it is almost a 90 degree angle. There is no slope. When you hit the beach, you do not glide up on the sand, you bounce backwards.

Also, it is a little on the heavy side.


----------

